

Things I Wish I Were Told About Angular.js - insraq
http://ruoyusun.com/2013/05/25/things-i-wish-i-were-told-about-angular-js.html

======
gbadman
This is and will continue to be a challenge for the AngularJS team. While
comprehensive, their documentation for complex things like directives seems
more contributor-oriented than user-oriented.

Fortunately, the users on the Google group are very active and people like
John Lindquist[1] are putting out insightful and approachable tutorials.

I think that one of the major issues faced by AngularJS from an adoption
standpoint is that people see the simple examples on the front page and assume
that, while powerful, it is best suited for toy apps. I'm not sure how to
address this, but I've seen the perception repeated over and over by potential
users who have done a 'surface check' and have then based their conclusion on
an incomplete picture.

[1]: <http://egghead.io>

------
molmorg
I agree with all the points made in this, and it reflects my experiences with
building an angularJS app. However, I left with a very positive view of
angular, technologies should have a learning curve (rather than a learning
wall) and angular is my favorite SPA framework for this reason.

------
tfn
I wish I had known about ui-router before I wasted days trying to hack
together nested views /w deep urls:

<https://github.com/angular-ui/ui-router>

------
krsunny
If you know are are comfortable using backbone, was or is there any specific
reason why you chose angular instead?

~~~
insraq
TBH, when I started the project, I choose Angular because I want to learn and
use it. Now that I have been using it for a while, I can justify why I want to
switch to Angular from Backbone. Backbone is small and only provide a
"structure" to JS App. You need a lot boilerplate code. While Angular is
"full-stack" and eliminate almost all boilerplate.

